# Always on top



## Neuk (6. Januar 2002)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man es realisieren kann, dass ein Fenster ständig im Vordergrund sichtbar gemacht wird ... währe praktisch für ein chatfenster oder eine shoutbox ...

THX


----------



## Robert Fischer (7. Januar 2002)

dafür habe ich nicht so richtig eine lösung. bei einigen websites kennt man das allerdings, dass die ganze seite dann in pop-ups aufgeteilt wird, welche exakt auf dem bildschirm ausgerichtet sind. dadurch kann man dann auch ein fenster immer oben halten.


----------



## Scalé (7. Januar 2002)

ich denke es würde mit js gehen, wenn du jede 100tstel sekunde ne funktion aufrufen würdest, was das fenster in den fordergrund ruft, was allerdings das schreiben in nem anderen fenster unmöglich machen würde.

head


----------



## sam (8. Januar 2002)

ok: der befehl fürs focusen -) ) is "window.focus()" (wer hätte das gedacht?  )


```
<hmtl>
<head>
<script>
function focusthiswindow() {
window.setInterval("window.focus();", 50);
}
</script>
<title>test</title>
</head>
<body onload="focusthiswindow()">
<body>
```

juhu! das geht sogar  
nennt mich gott  

das intervall is nochn bisschen groß, aber das kann man ja anpassen......

ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter...

mfg
sam


----------



## Neuk (8. Januar 2002)

*THX*

Danke für die Hilfe....

Ich glabue ich werde die Focus lösung verwenden... So lasse ich das Fenster alle paar Minuten focusieren damit es wieder sichtbar ist....

Ist zwar nicht die perfekte Lösung, aber im Rahmen des Machbaren ...

Danke nochmal ...


----------



## sam (8. Januar 2002)

kein problem  

mir fällt nix anderes ein wie du das teil sonst "on top" halten willst....


----------

